# wont sleep in his house



## sic_infested (Jan 8, 2009)

so my new hedgie refuses to sleep in his house... i don't know y.... he always sleeps under his wheel and there is litter there... an idea how i can get him in his house? the breeder had him on wood chips... i don't know if the liner seems more like them and thats y he likes it so much... when i clean his cage this weekend i'm goin to try not putting litter there and see where he sleeps... maybe thats what it is... any idea's?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm going to guess that the space between the floor and the bottom of the wheel is smaller than the space between the floor and the ceiling of his house. Your little wedgehog probably feels more secure snuggled into a smaller space.


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

What are yopu using as a house?
Our little hedgie just wedges his house under his wheel sometimes... he likes to be nice and snug..
Scott.


----------



## sic_infested (Jan 8, 2009)

yea thats where he usually ends up... under his wheel... his house is an igloo... its got fleece a fleece blanket inside of it... and fleece bedding thew the whole cage...


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Hedgies sleep where they are most comfy and secure and there's not much you can do about it. Mine each have an igloo with a fleece blankie, a hedgie bag outside the igloo and a hedgie hat to sleep under and they switch where they sleep each night and sometimes still end up under the wheel. I wouldn't worry too much about it. Maybe try getting a hedgie bag though as these make them feel snugg and safe.


----------



## mighty mouse (Jul 2, 2009)

Dexter sleeps under his litter pan.... he just shoves the corner up with his nose, and sleeps like that. It's pretty funny looking, especially since half his body stick out in the open sleeping like this. :lol:


----------



## sic_infested (Jan 8, 2009)

well under my hedgies wheel is where i put his litter... i'm hoping he starts using that for his bathroom... and starts using his house to sleep in... unless i try something smaller then his igloo... i don't know... we'l see how things go


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

I just ran into this problem too. I gave my female a new larger house because she is big and could not fit into her igloo. I had a small rabbit club house that came with the marchioro cage. She loves it. And I can lift the roof off and watch her sleep.  

So I decided to buy a second house for my male. He hates it. He has abandoned the new house and wedged himself under the cage liner. Even when I added more fleeces inside his huse he went back under the liner.

He is a very small boy so I am going to give him back his igloo tonight. Maybe when he is bigger he will feel more cozy in the larger house.


----------

